# Closest "good" mountain biking to MetroWest Boston area?



## Beast_Ed (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm west of Boston and don't want to go to Killington to ride every weekend.  Is there a "good" place to go that's close by?

Here's what I'm looking for - 

1) Lots of riders, so it's fun out there and I'm not by myself
2) Good terrain, single track, nice views, etc.
3) A bike shop, in case I break something on my bike
4) Optional: A chairlift (if I'm feeling lazy)

Thoughts?

B-Stead


----------



## Puck it (Jul 13, 2009)

There is a place in Tilton, NH.  I forget the name but it is NELSAP area.  Someone will else remember the name.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2009)

Puck it said:


> There is a place in Tilton, NH.  I forget the name but it is NELSAP area.  Someone will else remember the name.



Highland mountain bike park.  I've never been, but it's supposed to be pretty rad.  There's several videos floating around.

http://www.highlandmountain.com/

Looks like it's about 1.5 hours from Boston.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2009)

Here's a recent thread on Highland, including some videos if you're interested:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/57685-attention-2knees-highland-bike-park-nh.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 13, 2009)

Mt Snow is about 2 hrs if you want lift-serve.


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.nemba.org/Articles/VietnamFAQs.html


----------



## JD (Jul 14, 2009)

Lynn Woods.  Bear Brook.  Fort Rock.  Otis AFB.


----------

